# riding solo



## sofarfromhome (May 13, 2015)

so, I've been traveling Around by myself now for a couple months and i gotta say, it ain't half bad. i was a little worried about it, because i had always traveled with someone else. but it actually turned out to be pretty nice! you get to go wherever the hell you want, do whatever the hell you want, and all the money you make you get to spend on whatever the hell you want. it's a hell of a lot easier to get rides too, which is what surprised me the most haha. you learn a lot about yourself traveling alone as well. it's definitely been a lot better than i thought it should be.
the only downside is, it gets a bit lonely sometimes. walking through a city you've never been in at night alone sucks. it's always nice to have someone to drink a beer with after a long day of going from town to town. don't get me wrong, i love talking to myself, but half of the time i already know what I'm gonna say. 
so, what do you guys think? do you prefer traveling alone or with someone/a group of people? I'm not sure which I prefer. they both have their ups and downs.


----------



## Cree (May 13, 2015)

Having a good road dog(s) is far and few between. My last trip from KC to Tallahassee was solo and it was really good. I'm quite sure i have ditched more people than i have ridden with. With that being said i'm leaning more towards keeping it solo.


----------



## clockwise5000 (May 13, 2015)

besides with friends from my home town, i've only spontaneously traveled with 2 other people. 1 guy for about 5 days which was cool and then with a girl for almost 6 months which was awesome. i never minded being alone so much, though. but lately i don't know if i've felt the same. it depends.


----------



## Antelope Bob (May 13, 2015)

i been solo most of my 30 years mostly cuz i am a solitary person, however. i don't like to drink alone


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 13, 2015)

i've done it tons of times, but given the choice i'd rather have the company than anything else.


----------



## Kal (May 13, 2015)

For the most part I travel alone. I did travel with someone a month or two ago and enjoyed the company. Nola Nick was his name he is the one who took my picture for my aviator. He had a car and we did a lot of riding from one end of Montana to the next and then to Olympia WA. It was fun.


----------



## Sip (May 13, 2015)

I've only ever traveled alone... so I guess I'm biased. Did a bit of rubber tramping with my boyfriend, but I found the fact that I have to care about someone elses needs very frustrating and time consuming. At the end of may, when I get out again, I'm only taking the dog. Great for company and she won't complain.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 13, 2015)

I used to travel almost exclusiveyt solo.

If I were going to travel, I'd like to travel with somebody for a change.


----------



## sofarfromhome (May 13, 2015)

i think it's nice to have company. it keeps me from going nuts. i like traveling by myself, which is something i never thought I'd say, but it's nice knowing that you've got someone with you who has your back. it's nice to have someone to get drunk with while you're busking (or flying a sign or however you make your $). doing that shit alone is boring. plus, there's a lot of crazy shit that happens to me, and it's nice to have someone to experience it with. 
I'll probably meet someone somewhere and end up traveling with them for a bit, sooner or later. riding solo seems to be working pretty well for the moment, so I'll just keep on doin it. it's not like i really have a choice haha.


----------



## sofarfromhome (May 13, 2015)

traveling around with a significant other is pretty neat. i love taking care of a woman on the road. it makes you feel pretty good, knowing that you can provide for someone, and yourself. plus, you can just travel around and have sex in a bunch of badass places haha


----------



## sofarfromhome (May 13, 2015)

I'd prefer to travel around with someone that plays an instrument


----------



## Art101 (May 14, 2015)

As long I have a decent book Im never alone.I travel alone,this may be to the fact most people annoy the shit out of me.I even annoy myself,so yeah solo is good.I always hop out alone,there is less drama and crap to contend with if your are rocking it solo.


----------



## Jersey cat (May 14, 2015)

sofarfromhome said:


> I'd prefer to travel around with someone that plays an instrument


Second that


----------



## wombatt (May 14, 2015)

I used to strictly travel solo (besides my pup) or occasionally with one other persyn. Because people exhaust me after a while and I can't deal with junkies/alcoholics the vast majority of the time (not to mention how much easier it is to hop out on yer own vs with people) but Recently I have been wanting to to see what the experience what it's like in a small group, I think the dynamics that a situation like that would set up could be interesting.


----------



## sofarfromhome (May 14, 2015)

wombatt said:


> I used to strictly travel solo (besides my pup) or occasionally with one other persyn. Because people exhaust me after a while and I can't deal with junkies/alcoholics the vast majority of the time (not to mention how much easier it is to hop out on yer own vs with people) but Recently I have been wanting to to see what the experience what it's like in a small group, I think the dynamics that a situation like that would set up could be interesting.


traveling with one other person is ideal for me, but a group of 3 is pretty good too. i want to travel around with a solid group of people who all have instruments and we just go everywhere and get hammered and make sweet jams. yeah, i can't stand junkies or alcoholics, that's why I'm never around them haha


----------



## Sip (May 14, 2015)

Ghostbo said:


> I even annoy myself



I love it when you're waiting for a ride, and you've been standing their for hours, thinking, and all of a sudden you just go "God me, you're so fucking stupid, why do you think shit like that, do you know how dumb that is?" Or when you're singing and your own singing starts to irittate the piss out of you. LOL


----------



## Art101 (May 14, 2015)

lol so very true.


----------



## sofarfromhome (May 14, 2015)

or when you're busking and you're just like 'god i sound like shit and look like an idiot' haha


----------

